# Morning Star 11-20



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

At about 7am the boat headed out  
Winds were stiff and the ride a bit rocky but we all managed to get some fish . I think we had 10 guys on the boat with Myself , Dave (sellitreddog), Fred (Realdeal),Bob (BullyBob),Ron (seadog?) and Bobs friend Bob ? Someone correct me if I am wrong. 
At about a little past 9am we started fishing and we found the fish stacked up and hungry. Picked at some keepers but mainly TB's . I rigged up with 2 Twisters 4" clear/chartruese and clam . Got a double first drop . Droped and doubled up until the bait was gone and then jigged them up untl the stole or ripped the twister . I'd apply another twister and bait and repeat . Many doubles ! On the last drop I switched to white 4"twisters and no bait and got 8 keepers on 8 drops  even got a nice double keeper ... I hope everyone had as great a time as I did . It was apleasure to meet some new faces and Ihope we can do it again ... I also landed to nice blues but nothing like this 14 lber Fred got .... Congrats Fred !








Ron with the money fish ... WTG !








Dave and I back at the shack ...
























Some nice fish were caught along with some dreaded doggies .. 1 nice pollock and 1 tb flattie .. a few decent blues and many nice bass 

The ride back !








Pretty beat up and just tired from cranking fish ... We all Dozed 
Fred 








Dave








Bob 








I passed out before Ron LMAO  ! Even fell out of my seat when we hit a nice swell and I was sawing logs


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow nice catch once again guys! Makes me want to get out there again.

But what is going on in MD/DE? A narcolepsy epidemic? Seems like every report I read, someone is falling asleep! Can't anybody stay awake anymore? J/K


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

nice fish...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome haul*

Congrats to you guys. :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*Once Again!!!*

hengstthomas has proven he is the self proclaimed "FISHMASTER" of the mid atlantic area :fishing:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Way to go Tom! Nice haul of BSB.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice report Heng... you noodle? I want to see a picture of you holding a catfish...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

SeaSalt said:


> nice report Heng... you noodle? I want to see a picture of you holding a catfish...


Where did that come from ?


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

nice job nice pics


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*hengstthomas???*

how many rods will the Morningstar allow you to bring aboard 1 or 2:fishing:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

bigpapamd1 said:


> how many rods will the Morningstar allow you to bring aboard 1 or 2:fishing:


I see folks with 2 all the time ... I guess you could take more but storage is a pain. I like to take 1 rod if possible .


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

bigpapamd1 said:


> hengstthomas has proven he is the self proclaimed "FISHMASTER" of the mid atlantic area :fishing:


Nope not Self Proclaimed


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*hengstthomas*

i see some1 on pic1 & 6 is using a spinner on a ugly stik conventional tiger-rod. i wonder does that setup work good 4 offshore considering a conv rod is much stronger and built to take on 8OZs+ lead.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

bigpapamd1 said:


> i see some1 on pic1 & 6 is using a spinner on a ugly stik conventional tiger-rod. i wonder does that setup work good 4 offshore considering a conv rod is much stronger and built to take on 8OZs+ lead.


Dave and I used spinners as well as Fred and a few others ... Catching Sea Bass and Tog with a spinner is more comnvenient for me and much faster when the bite is hot ... I can make double the drops as most who use Conventional reels. I am almost always high hook . I have even used the same reel (Stradic 8000) and a Shimano Trevala for Blueline Tiles in 350ft of water with 30 ounces of lead ... Only bad thing was the handle was too weak for this but it worked out well and I limited out with a few for those who didnt  . I use th Stradic 8000 on a 7ft Tiger Ugly stix for Seabass and Tog .


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

hengstthomas said:


> Dave and I used spinners as well as Fred and a few others ...


so you all did use a spinning reel on that tiger
conventional rod


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

bigpapamd1 said:


> so you all did use a spinning reel on that tiger
> conventional rod


Look again there is no Spinner on a Tiger and "We" used Spinning reels on spinning rods . The rod in question was not of our party 
No Googans here


----------

